# Anonimo dinner in Singapore



## Firenze

The event was organized by the new Marketing team at Citimex with a cocktail reception followed by a dinner at Food Heaven, in the newly built Ion center in the shopping hub of Orchard Road.

To host Federico Massacesi (founder of Anonimo) and David Cypers (new partner and Marketing Director of Anonimo) there were the top executives from Citimex (Mark Quek and Jimmie Tay), distributor of the brand in the Far East, and Dickson (Kelvin Lim), AD for Singapore.

A small group of collectors and connoisseurs were invited to mingle with Federico and David and to be showcased the 2009 line.

The dinner was sumptuous and delicious, with an 8 course meal of modern Chinese fusion.

During it, Federico gave a brief speech in which he announced that the financial problems of Anonimo have been solved and the company is ready to go back to Basel starting from the next edition in 2010.

A tray with all the 2009 line (but Polluce Magnum) was then passed around the tables. I spot a very interesting Militare Drass Chrono, black dial, with light brown shark skin strap.

Federico was wearing the Chronoscopio Mark II Drass, which is one of the best pieces of the 2009 collection, along with the D-Date II Drass, IMHO. David was wearing the Professionale Chrono with waffle dial and bracelet.
From my conversations with Federico and David I learnt that


The company has been rescued by the intervention of two players, one linked to the Anonimo distributor in Belgium (and David Cypers is part of it), and one represented by a financial institution from Tuscany whose mission is to provide the capitals to preserve local traditions.
In this new setup, Federico will focus on the production stage. David is in charge of Marketing.
Anonimo USA is soon to reopen its doors.
Production will become targeted to the needs of local markets, so we should expect pieces available only in some regions and not in others.

Next post will contain lots of pictures, kindly provided by Citimex and Professor Harry Tan from watchinghorology


----------



## Firenze

*Photos here --- Massive post*

MASSIVE POST, with close to 80 shots. Hope you enjoy it!

Thanks to Citimex and Prof Harry Tan for providing the images.

****************************************************

Guests arriving
















































Tables shots






















































































































Group shots




























Portraits

















































































































































Jimmie's introduction










Federico's speech



















Chit chatting and watching time pieces

















































































































































The watches



















Dino Zei LE for ANMI and Chronoscopio Mark II Drass










Militare Drass, Firenze Dual Time, Day Date II Drass










I Corsari













































































































The people behind all this. From left to right: Kelvin Lim (Dickson), Jimmie Tay (Citimex), David Cypers (Anonimo), Federico Massacesi (Anonimo) and Mark Quek (Citimex)










CHEERS!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Thanks Firenze. Of all the shots, I LOVE the last pic of Frederico's smile !


----------



## ClementW

Massi. . .Grazie Tanto! 

I felt that I am almost there myself.

It would be really interesting to see what type of watches ANONIMO has in plan for the different regions.

With their current models already produced in limited runs, this would make their collections even more exclusive . . . a stroke of good marketing.

Now I know what I missed out on a great evening.

God Bless.

Cheers
Clement


----------



## Firenze

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Thanks Firenze. Of all the shots, I LOVE the last pic of Frederico's smile !


That's Harry Tan's shot. He is superb at capturing these moments.

In fact, this is the best picture for the closure of the report, if I can say so myself.


----------



## Firenze

ClementW said:


> Massi. . .Grazie Tanto!
> 
> I felt that I am almost there myself.
> 
> It would be really interesting to see what type of watches ANONIMO has in plan for the different regions.
> 
> With their current models already produced in limited runs, this would make their collections even more exclusive . . . a stroke of good marketing.
> 
> Now I know what I missed out on a great evening.
> 
> God Bless.
> 
> Cheers
> Clement


Clement, too bad you were hooked by your work. There will be another one, don't worry


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Firenze said:


> That's Harry Tan's shot. He is superb at capturing these moments.
> 
> In fact, this is the best picture for the closure of the report, if I can say so myself.


Yo Dude, besides Frederico's smile. The pics on both your wife n you are very lovely too. I can see very nice set of teeth ya.


----------



## rsr911

Outstanding!!! Thank you so much for posting all the wonderful pictures and giving us a full update!!! :-!

Just wish I could have been there!!:-(


----------



## EK0707

Great post Firenze:-!, thanks for letting use know what are the highlight that night, really is a waste that i couldnt make it that evening. Since you mention in future there might be another, i shall look forward to that day then;-)


----------



## Tristan17

fantastic! hope he can come to bkk someday!


----------



## JRMH

Fantastic post! almost felt like I was there, thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## amers

Firenze,

Great write up and pictures...I can only imagine the great camaraderie of chatting about watches etc in a beautiful environment via the pictures and write up.

Question: Do you know why the Polluce Magnum was not available? I was hoping to see more pictures of it.

Thanks

/Amer


----------



## skyworker

Firenze, your dedication to the brand is admirable and your contributions to this forum are greatly apreciated!! Thank you for a great post!!


----------



## Willith

Wow, thanks for all the great pictures! :-! It looks like everyone had a great time and got to check out some of the new models. I wish I could have been at that event, but maybe sometime they will have something in the US for us to check out too. :think: It's good to hear Anonimo USA will be open again and lets hope they can help get some watches into the US market as well. :-!


----------



## Firenze

I don't know why the Polluce Magnum was not there, i.e. was not ready. That is a good question I forgot to ask... Honestly, my mind was focused on another piece, which is not shown here, as it is still at its prototyping stage.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Firenze said:


> I don't know why the Polluce Magnum was not there, i.e. was not ready. That is a good question I forgot to ask... Honestly, my mind was focused on another piece, which is not shown here, as it is still at its prototyping stage.


Geee .... Dude. R u hiding something behind us ? Come on, it's time to own up.


----------



## Firenze

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Geee .... Dude. R u hiding something behind us ? Come on, it's time to own up.


At the dinner Federico announced a Special Edition for Singapore\Asia... I saw the prototype and I loved it... But it is more proper to let Citimex do the talks...


----------



## EK0707

Firenze said:


> At the dinner Federico announced a Special Edition for Singapore\Asia... I saw the prototype and I loved it... But it is more proper to let Citimex do the talks...


Special Edition for our local? That's great news, and is something to look forward to:-!


----------



## BA211

Who sells Anonimo in Singapore? I cannot find them anywhere.

Thanks!


----------

